# Webber Smokey Mountain paint chipping off



## chcolmenares (Dec 21, 2014)

All,

I've had my Smokey Mountain smoker for almost a year and I've been really happy with it. Last time I used it I got a nasty surprise: some paint from the inside of the lid had flaked off (and landed in my pork shoulder). After uttering a few 4 letter words, I cleaned off the paint flakes and proceeded to eat the shoulder (it was delicious). 

I wonder if this has happened to anybody else?

Merry Christmas, all!


Carlos


----------



## bama bbq (Dec 21, 2014)

That's not paint. It's carbonized grease. It's normal. I steel wool pad, soap and water is all it needs. And a little elbow grease. The WSM is porcelain finished not painted.


----------



## noboundaries (Dec 21, 2014)

I've seen that carbonized deposit come off in big sheets in my Kettle after a period of inactivity.  

Interesting that you just brought this up. I scrapped down my WSM this morning.  That stuff can grow mold in a damp environment between uses if more than two weeks.  We've had a lot of rain and I was seeing signs that my WSM was about to become a petri dish.  Clean now and in use.


----------



## timberjet (Dec 21, 2014)

I get that in mine often in the cooler months. Yep, wire brush it off now and then and a good scrub once in a while with dish soap and water you will be golden. I had my first kettle for 20 plus years and not one chip came off. Sure love my new one and the young couple I gifted my old one to love it too.


----------



## chcolmenares (Dec 21, 2014)

Thanks everybody for the feedback. Yes, the smoker had been sitting for a while and I fired it up in 20 degree weather. 

20 years smoking meat!  Sounds like a lot of fun!! :)

Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## krubby (Dec 23, 2014)

While it isn't the WSM, my Weber grill had the same thing.  And I thought it was the same thing (paint).  Showed it to my dad and he confirmed the same - it isn't paint but grease etc.


----------

